# Beaufort cook of scores



## WalterSC (Sep 6, 2010)

Scores for Beaufort are: 

Pork: 
Palm Key Catering 14.858 
No Pig Left Behind 14.692 
Cookin Butt BBQ 14.675 
Playing with Fire 14.642 
Some-R Swine 14.583 
Smokey Chef 14.572 
Can't Quit Smokin' 14.550 
Lowcountry Window Tinting 14.458 
Cooking Just For Fun 14.383 
Still Smokin' 14.182 
Palmetto Smoke House 14.070 
Wild Dunes 13.875 
Louis and Clark 13.808 
The Recession 13.775 

Ribs: 
Can't Quit Smokin 15.225 
No Pig Left Behind 15.140 
Smokey Chef 15.107 
Some-R Swine 15.063 
Playing with Fire 15.058 
StillSmokin 15.036 
Palm Key Catering 14.883 
Cooking Just For Fun 14.600 
Cookin Butt BBQ 14.567 
Palmetto Smoke House 14.525 
Wild Dunes 14.479 
Louis and Clark 14.471 
Lowcountry Window Tinting 14.442 
The Recession 13.475


----------

